# Where to buy shorter cranks for mini BMX -135mm



## kanaka (Jan 11, 2004)

I got my son a Redline Proline Mini but he won't ride it! He is 6 but small for his age and the 155mm cranks are too long for his legs. I am having trouble finding 135 or 140mm cranks for less than around $70.
Any ideas?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Go here, https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=617


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Dans Comp or eBay


----------



## snekieroc (Apr 27, 2008)

scott scale 20 has 140mm cranks


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

kanaka said:


> I got my son a Redline Proline Mini but he won't ride it! He is 6 but small for his age and the 155mm cranks are too long for his legs. I am having trouble finding 135 or 140mm cranks for less than around $70.
> Any ideas?


The mini should have come with 145mm cranks.

I bought the same bike for my son's 6th birthday. I was worried the crank arms were going to be too long (he's about 50% on the growth chart). They are longer than his old 16" bike, but I didn't find he had problems with it like I've heard some say. I think 155mm would be way too long.

The bmx bike is a different animal. He can ride just fine on level terrain seated. But once there is a slight incline, he has to get off the seat to get any power going.

I also geared the bike down with a larger rear cog and that has helped.


----------



## simplexity (Apr 7, 2009)

BlackDiamond-1 said:


> You will find all your BMX parts & accessories here at great prices. These two rock!
> 
> www.danscomp.com or www.jrbicycles.com


Did you miss post #2 and post #3?


----------



## simplexity (Apr 7, 2009)

BlackDiamond-1 said:


> So, whats your point man???? Is there some reason I am not allowed to post my opinion of the places the OP can look for these cranks he is inquiring about???? Last time I checked, it was a FREE country we lived in with FREE speech. :yawn: :yawn:


That's silly. Free speech does not apply to private ventures like a discussion board. Free speech also has nothing to do with the question that I posed. What a crazy tangent.

My question was whether you read post #2 and/or post #3 before posting.

Did you read them before posting?


----------



## simplexity (Apr 7, 2009)

BlackDiamond-1 said:


> What business is it of yours anyway dude??? That posting was for the OP, not you, and I surely did not see you add any further info useful for the OP besides a bunch of BS.


I just asked a question. Why is it so hard for you to answer?

As far as "adding any further useful info" goes, that was the basis of my question.

You merely regurgitated the same info that was posted in post #2 and post #3, albeit two months later.

Your "without a clue or life" nonsense is pretty funny. Thanks for that.


----------



## kanaka (Jan 11, 2004)

*Thanks for the help everybody!!*

Thanks for the advice everybody, even the regurgitated advice ;-)

I ended up with some 135mm Sinz cranks from Ebay, and a 19T freewheel. It ended up costing me more than $70 total, which is a lot of money to upgrade a $150 used bike. But the Sinz cranks are black with white logo, and look really cool, better than the cheap AC brand cranks that it came with.

And the most important thing - my little guy LOVES to ride the Redline now. He put a whoopin on a friend on a 3-mile ride we did. His friend is 2 years older and much bigger and stronger, but he was riding a 40 lbs+ cheapo Mongoose freestyle bike. I had a good laugh. The Redline is about 15 lbs


----------

